#  > Islam >  > Koran >  voodoo en islam

## hbvsde

Hoi mensen, 

Ik ben hier voor het eerst, en zit hier met een serieuze vraag. 
Zijn er hier mensen die me iets kunnen vertellen, wat de islam zegt over voodoo praktijken. 

Want ik ben een persoon die iets pas gelooft als het echt in de koraan vermeld staat. Ik hoor veel verhalen, dat het echt bestaat, maar mijn theorie is, dat mensen gelijk denken als er iets vreemds met ze gebeurd, dat het te maken heeft met voodoo, of een boze oog, of iets in die richting, en ik denk als men juist denkt dat ze geinfecteerd zijn met voodoo, ((dus als men er in gelooft)), dat dan de kracht van voodoo heel erg psychologisch wordt, en daadwerkelijk gebeurd waarmen bang van is.

Dit is het zelfde als een placebo effect. bijvoorbeeld je hebt 2 zieke personen, persoon a geef je een echt medicijn
persoon b geef je een nep-pil (placebo) 

Resultaten: beidde voelen zich beter

conclussie: het geloof in iets bekrachtigt de uitkomst.


Dus mijn vraag is, weet iemand me hier meer over te vertellen, ik bedoel geen eigen ervaringen of verhalen, maar echt bewijzen uit de koraan,

alvast bedankt,


gr. hbvsde

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door hbvsde_ 
> *Hoi mensen, 
> 
> Ik ben hier voor het eerst, en zit hier met een serieuze vraag. 
> Zijn er hier mensen die me iets kunnen vertellen, wat de islam zegt over voodoo praktijken. 
> 
> Want ik ben een persoon die iets pas gelooft als het echt in de koraan vermeld staat. Ik hoor veel verhalen, dat het echt bestaat, maar mijn theorie is, dat mensen gelijk denken als er iets vreemds met ze gebeurd, dat het te maken heeft met voodoo, of een boze oog, of iets in die richting, en ik denk als men juist denkt dat ze geinfecteerd zijn met voodoo, ((dus als men er in gelooft)), dat dan de kracht van voodoo heel erg psychologisch wordt, en daadwerkelijk gebeurd waarmen bang van is.
> 
> Dit is het zelfde als een placebo effect. bijvoorbeeld je hebt 2 zieke personen, persoon a geef je een echt medicijn
> ...



In samenlevingen waar de vrouw onderdrukt wordt zie je vaak de trend van "voodoo", dit is wanneer vrouwen zo een angst hebben voor mannen dat ze maar grijpen naar magie om ze te kunnen beheersen, dat is dus een van de resultaten wanneer men de vrouwen niet hun rechten geven en wanneer men het niet voor hen opneemt.

Het begrip voodoo zelf of magie wordt over gesproken in de koran, dat het enige wat het doet is vrouw en man van elkaar scheidt en dat het niet treft tenzij bij de wil van Allah...ook dat de magier niet slaagt waar hij ook komt.(zie de vertelling over Mozes toen hij tegenover de magiers kwam te staan in de koran)
Met andere woorden niemand en niets behoort gevreest te worden behalve Allah, en een heilzaam werk te doen in dit leven. En dat rennen naar mensen om de "voodoo" onklaar te maken, dat is niet echt de bedoeling, men moet beseffen dat alleen Allah macht heeft en dat men naar Hem moet wenden voor hulp en redding.


Als laatste, een samenleving waar mannen bang zijn voor vrouwen en vrouwen bang zijn voor mannen vaart niet wel.

----------


## Elmohtazjiba

Wij moeten ons toevlucht zoeken bij Allah : Qul a3odho bi rabi falaq (Soerat El Falaq: 1) 

Wa min sjhari hasidien idha hasad ((En) tegen het kwaad van de afgunstige wanneer deze afgunstig is) 

yaa3nie , onder een afgunstige wordt bedoeld een jaloers iemand met een verdorven , zwart karakter, iemand die het niet kan hebben wanener iemand wel begunstigd is door Allah en deze dus alles doet die persoon van de gunsten te beroven. Onder afgunstige wordt het boze oog verstaan, want het boze oog kan alleen maar afkomstig zijn van iemand die een slecht en verdorven karakter heeft. 

De soerah leert ons toevlucht te zoeken bij Allah tegen alle soorten kwaad en bevestigt dat sihr werkelijk bestaat en dat we daar tegen en tegen de beoefenaars toevlucht moeten zoeken bij Allah.

----------


## DieSter

De tijd waarop je je bericht verzond was 23:11, hoofdstuk 23 is surat al mu'minoon... "zij die veilig en zeker zijn in geloof". 

Onderaan je post las ik de woorden over kennis, "zij die van Allah beducht zijn ("vrezen") van Zijn dienaren dat zijn de kennis hebbers, waarlijk Allah is machtig en genadig"
innama yakhshaa Allaha min 'ibaadihi al 'ulamaa, inna Allaha 'azeezun ghafoor'

"yaa ayoha alladheena amanoo ittaqoo Allaha wa qooloo qawlan sadeedan yuslih lakom a'maalakom wa yaghfir lakum donoobakom, wa man yuti'i Allaha wa rasoolahu fa qad faaza fawzan 'adeeman."

o gij die veilig en zeker zijn in geloof, Vrees Allah en spreek een verme spraak, Hij verbetert jullie werken(dan?) en vergeeft jullie schulden(dunoob, zonden), en wie Allah en Zijn gezondene gehoorzaamt, die heeft dan een uitmuntende overwinning behaalt"

Vrees/bewust zijn van Allah, is het beste proviand, ook dus in het kennis vergaren, en samen met hoop op Zijn barmhartigheid zijn nodig om dingen te begrijpen, ook de koran. Mensen kunnen niet rechtleiden, alleen Allah leidt recht wie Hij wil, en alles wat Hij vraagt is Hem dankbaar te zijn, Hem te vrezen en hopen op Zijn barmhartigheid. De janaat(gaarden, paradijs) zijn hoog gelegen, dus de wegen die wij als mensen behoren te bewandelen zijn die naar boven leiden...Uiteindelijk lopen we niet voor niets als enigen recht op, wacht ik vergeet de vogels..die kunnen lopen en vliegen. 

"wa idbaar annojoom"
"En het onderzoeken en beschouwen van de sterren" 
[attoor, de berg52]

Dit was de opdracht van Allah aan de profeet, waar zijn dus zij die hem oprecht volgen? ja die zijn er zeker, oprechte mensen.

Vrees/bewust zijn van Allah en hoop op Zijn barmhartigheid, met deze twee heb je eigenlijk geen eens een boek nodig, tenzij je herinnert moet worden om dankbaar te zijn.

"zij die van Allah beducht zijn ("vrezen") van Zijn dienaren dat zijn de kennis hebbers, waarlijk Allah is machtig en genadig"

begrijp jij waarom Allah zegt dat Hij 'azeez(machtig), ghafoor(genadig) is in verband tot Zijn woorden over de kennis hebbers en wie dat zijn?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Magie wordt als een grote zonde beschouwd, want om een beoefenaar van magie te zijn moet men ongelovig zijn.

Allah Taala zegt:
"maar de duivels waren ongelovig, en onderwezen de mens in toverij... Qoraan 2:102)


De vervloekte Sheitan had geen ander doel met het onderricht van de mensheid in magie, dan om hen ongelovig (aan Allah en de islam) te maken.

Allah Taala zegt:
...Haroet en Maroet, maar geen van deze twee (engelen) onderwees iemand (zulke zaken) tot zij gezegd hadden:
Wij testen slechts, wees dus niet ongelovig.
En van deze (engelen) leerden de mensen wat voor de scheiding tussen man en vrouw zorgde, maar zij konden niemand schade toebrengen behalve met Allahs toestemming. En zij leerden datgene wat hen schade toebracht en waar zij geen voordeel aan hadden. En waarlijk, zij wisten dat de kopers hiervan (magie) geen deel zouden hebben in het hiernamaals..." (Qoraan 2:102)

Tegenwoordig kom je veel mensen tegen die magie leren en daarmee omgaan en denken dat het slechts een verboden handeling is en zij weten niet dat bet absoluut ongeloof is. Dus zij gaan door met de studie daarvan en in het hanteren van zuivere magie. En zij (degenen die magie beoefenen) zeggen obscure en onbekende woorden om een man (of een vrouw) zijn vrouw (of haar man) te laten haten of liefbebben en dit is ook magie.

De Profeet zei: Vermijdt de zeven grote vernietigende zonden... Hij noemde magie als n van hen.

Dus de moslim moet zijn Rabb (Heer) vrezen en niet die daden verrichten die hem deze wereld en het hiernamaals zullen laten verliezen.

Er wordt gezegd dat de Profeet zei:
Degene die magie beoefent moet met het zwaard geslagen worden. Maar dit is niet een hadith van de Profeet (vzmh), het is door Joendoeb gezegd, n van de Metgezellen van de Profeet (vzmh).


Aboe Moesa (RA) zei: De Profeet zei: Drie (soorten mensen) treden niet toe tot het paradijs: de alcoholicus, de schender van de verwantschapsbanden en de gelovige in (of beoefenaar van) magie.

Ibn Masoed (RA) zei: De Profeet zei: Roeqa (een paar woorden die gezegd worden voor iemand die deze nodig heeft zoals een zieke of iemand die benijd wordt... (man of vrouw), amuletten en tiwala (een soort magie die ervoor zorgt dat de man van zijn vrouw houdt) zijn allen (daden) van ongeloof.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Vraag: Ik heb een vraagje over zwarte magie er gaan altijd verhalen rond over zwarte magie in Marokko,dat er mensen op vakantie gaan en dan ziek terugkomen, of met een verhaal terugkomen dat er iets met hun gedaan is,of met hun gebeurd is,wat eigenlijk niet normaal of natuurlijk is. Nou mijn vraag is aan u,als ik aan zwarte magie (Si7er) denk waar moet ik aan denken,en hoe moet ik me beschermen tegen zwarte magie, en wat deed onze profeet voor een bescherming,en als je word getroffen door zwarte magie wat is het medicijn daarvoor. 

Antwoord:

In de naam van Allah de Erbarmer de meest Barmhartige. 

Er zijn verschillende soorten manieren om zwarte magie te verwijderen: 
1. Door te vinden waar de magir, de betovering heeft neergezet, zoals het gebruiken van de haren van desbetreffende persoon die geraakt is door magie en deze te plaatsen in een put..etc. Zoals overgeleverd is in de verzameling van de authentieke ahadith van moesliem dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) betoverd was door een professionele joodse magir die labied ibn Al a'sam heet.(zie Allo'loe' wal mardjaan, kietaaboe assalaam hadith nt. 1416). Hij zette de betovering in een put die naderhand door Djibriel blootgesteld was aan de profeet die de metgezellen beval om het te vernietigen. Als hetgeen waarmee de betovering plaats heeft gevonden, gevonden wordt dient deze vernietigd; verbrand en/of begraven te worden. 

2. Wanneer de magir die de betovering heeft verzorgd bekend is, dient men hem te bevelen om de magie die hij veroorzaakt heeft te verwijderen en anders wordt hij onthoofd. Wanneer hij de betovering verwijderd wordt hij toch onthoofd ook als hij berouw heeft getoond, dit wordt niet van hem aanvaard. Zoals Omar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) gedaan heeft, er is overgeleverd dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) gezegd heeft:"De straf van de magir is een slag met de zwaard". Toen 'Hafsa de moeder van de gelovigen de vrouw van de profeet (Moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) achterkwam dat n van haar werksters gebruik maakte van magie, had ze haar gexecuteerd. In onze tijd kan niet iedereen een andere executeren, dit dient te geschieden door de gezaghebber. 

3. Reciteren van de Qor'aan, dit heeft een grote invloed om magie te verwijderen: dit houdt in dat er gereciteerd moet worden voor de geraakte persoon in zijn aanwezigheid of in een emmer water met Ayat Al koersie en de verzen die gebruikt worden om magie te verwijderen, waaronder een paar verzen uit soerat Al A'raaf, Yoenoes, Tha-ha, en daarbij Soerat al kafieroen, soerat al-ikhlas en al mo'awwidatayn. Degene die reciteert dient Allah te smeken om desbetreffende persoon die geraakt is door magie te genezen. Vooral de smeekgebed van de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem): "Allhoemma rabba annas adh-hebie al ba's washfie anta asshaafie, laa shiefaa'a iella shiefaa'oeka, shiefaa'an laa yoghaadieroe saqama" (O Allah Heer der mensen, verwijder de ziekte, en genees U bent de Genezer, er is geen genezing behalve Uw genezing, een genezing in plaats van de ziekte". Djbriel heeft de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede zij met hem) genezen met de volgende smeekgebed:"Bismillahie orqieka mien koellie shay'ien yo'dhieka wa mien sharrie koellie nafsien aw 3aynie 7aasidien, allahoe yoshfieka, bismillahie orqika" En dat herhaalde hij drie keer. "In de naam van Allah genees ik jou tegen alle ziekten die jou overkomen. tegen alle jaloerse zielen en bozen ogen, Allah geneest jou, In de naam van Allah genees ik jou" 

Degene die voor de getroffene door magie de Qor'aan reciteert, dient Soerat Al ikhlas en Al mo'awwiedatayn drie keer te lezen daarbij ook de genoemde Qor'aan verzen en soera's moeten in water die vervolgens gedronken moet worden door desbetreffende persoon die geraakt is door magie. Met de rest van het water dient hij zich ermee te wassen, n of meerderen malen zolang het nodig is. 

Met Allah's hulp zal hiermee in shaa Allah het kwade verwijderd worden. Dit hebben verschillende geleerden genoemd en onder hen valt ook sheikh Abderrahman ibn Hassan (Moge Allah Zijn barmhartigheid op zijn ziel neerdalen) in zijn boek: "Fat'h Al madjied fie kietaab attawhied. 

4. De vierde mogelijkheid is dat de persoon die door magie geraakt is, 7 groene cactusbladen moet nemen vervolgens dient hij deze fijn te malen en te mengen met water. Daarna dient men de eerder genoemde aya's, soerat en smeekbedes te reciteren in het water. Hij dient dan van het water te drinken en met de rest zichzelf te wassen. Dit helpt ook degene die getroffen is door de magie die de man onthoud van het geslachtsgemeenschap met zijn vrouw. De aya's die gelezen moeten worden in het water die gemengd is met cactusbladen voor degene die getroffen is door magie, of benvloedt door magie om geen geslachtsgemeenschap te kunnen hebben met zijn vrouw, zijn als volgt: 
 Soerat al Fatiha . 
 Het reciteren van Ayat Al koursi, aya 255 van soerat Al baqarah:" Allahoe Laa ielaaha iellaa hoewa, Al 'hayyoe Al qayyoem. Laa ta'khodoho sienatoen walaa nawm. Lahoe maafie ssamaaawaatie wa maa fiel ard. Men dhe elladhie yashfa'oe 'iendahoe iella bie'iednieh. Ya'lamoe maa bayna aydiehiem wamaa khalfahoem. Walaa yoeh'ietoena bieshay'ien mien 'ielmiehie iella biemaa shaa'. Wassie'a korsieyyoehoe assamaawaatie wal ard, walaa ya'oedoehoe h'iehdoehoema, wa hoewa al 'aliyyoe al 'adhziem. Allah, er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestandige, sluimer noch slaap kan Hem treffen.Aan Hem behoort toe wat er in de hemelen en wat er op de aarde is. Wie is degene die voorspraak doet bij Hem zonder Zijn verlof? Hij kent wat er voor hen is en wat achterhen is. En zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, behalve wat Hij wil. En Zetel strekt zich uit over Hemelen en de Aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet; Hij is de Verhevene, de Almachtige.(Al Baqarah:255). 
 Het reciteren van Een paar verzen uit Soerat Al A'raaf en dat zijn de volgende:"Qaala ien koenta dji'ta bie-aayatien fa'tie biehaaa, ien koenta miena assaadiqieen. Fa alqaa 'assaahoe fa iedhaaa hia thoe'baanoen moebien. Wa naza'a yadahoe fa'iedaa hia baydaaa'oe liennaadhierien. Qaala al mala'oe mien qawmie fier'awna ienna haada lasieh'roen 'aliem. Wa djaaa'a asah'aratoe fier'awna qaaaloee ienna lanaa la adjran ien koenna nah'noe al ghaaliebien. Qaala na'am wa iennakoem lamiena al moeqarrabien. Qaaloe yaa moesaaa iemmaaa an toelqia wa iemmaaa an nakoena nah'noe al moelqieen. Qaala alqoe falammaaa alqaw sah'aroe a'yoena annaasie wastarhaboeehoem wa djaaa'oe biesieh'rien 'adhiem. Wa awh'aynaaa iellaa moeesaa an alqie 'asaaaka, fa iedaa hia talqafoe maa ya'fieqoen. Fawaqa'a alh'aqqoe wa bathala maa kaanoe ya'maloen. Fagholieboee hoenaalieka wanqalaboee ssaaghierien. Wa oelqieya ssah'aratoe saaadjiedien. Qaaloeee aamanna bierabbie al 'aalamien. Rabbie moeesaa wa haaroen. "Hij (fir'awn) zei:"Als jij met een teken bent gekomen, kom er dan mee, als jij tot de waarachtigen behoort.". Toen wierp hij (Moessa) zijn staf, en toen werd deze een duidelijke slang. En hij haalde zijn hand tevoorschijn, en toen werd deze witstralend voor de toeschouwers. De vooraanstaande van Fir'awn's volk zeiden:"voorwaar, dit is een kundige tovenaar! Hij wil jullie uit jullie land verdrijven!" (fir'awn vroeg :Smilie: "wat raden jullie aan?". Zij zeiden:"Geef hem en zijn broeder uitstel, in stuur verzamelaars naar de steden. Opdat zij alle vaardige tovenaars tot u brengen." En de tovenaars kwamen tot Fir'awn, zij zeiden:"voorwaar, is er voor ons zeker een beloning als wij de winnaars zijn." Hij (fir'awn) zei:"ja, en voorwaar, jullie zullen tot de nabijen behoren." Zij zeiden:"O Moessa, werp jij (eerst) of werpen wij?". Hij zei:"werpt" toen zij dan wierpen, betoverden zij de ogen van de mensen en joegen hen angst aan met geweldige tovenarij. En wij openbaarden aan Moessa:"werp jou staf!" en toen verslond deze wat zij met hun bedrog hadden gemaakt. Toen werd de waarheid tijdelijk, en bleek wat zij (de tovenaars) plachten te doen valsheid te zijn. Zij werden daar verslagen, en zij keerden vernederd terug. En de (tot inkeer gekomen) tovenaars wierpen zich (als in de salat) neer. Zij zeiden:"Wij geloven in de Heer der Werelden. De Heer van Moessa en Haroen." Soerat Al A'raaf aya 106-122. 
 Het reciteren van een paar verzen uit Soerat Yoenoes en het zijn:"wa qaala fir'awnoe 'toenie biekoellie saah'ierien 'aliem, falamma djaa'a assah'aratoe qaala lahoem moessaa alqoee maaa antoem moelqoen, falammaaa alqaw qaala moessa maa dji'toem biehie assieh'ra. ienna Allaha sayoebtieloehoe ienna Allaha laa yoesslieh'oe 'amala Almoefsiedien wa yoeh'ieqqoe Allah Alh'aqqa biekaliemaatiehie walaw karieha al moedjriemoen" "En fir'aun zei:"Brengt mij alle vakkundige tovenaars." Toen dan alle tovenaars waren gekomen, zei Moessa tot gen:"Werpt dat wat jullie (willen) werpen." Toen zij dan hadden geworpen, zei Moessa:"Wat jullie hebben gebracht is tovenarij, voorwaar, Allah zal het teniet doen. Voorwaar, Allah laat de werken van de verderfzaaiers niet voortbestaan." En Allah vestigt de Waarheid met Zijn woorden, ook al hebben de misdadigers er een afkeer van." Soerat Yoenoes, aya 79-82 
 Het reciteren van de volgende verzen uit Soerat Tha-ha:"Qaaloe ya moeessaa iemmaaa an toelqia wa iemmaaa ana nakoena awwala men alqa. Qaaka bal alqo, fa iedha h'iebaaloehoem wa 'iessieyoehoem yogayyaloe ielayhie mien sih'riehiem annaha tas'a. fa-awdjasa fie nafsiehie giefatan moessa. Qolna laa tagaf iennaka anta al a'laa. Wa alqie maa fie yamienieka talqaf maa sana'oe iennamaa ssana'oe kaydoe saah'ier wa laa yoflieh'oe assaah'ieroe h'aytoe ataa" "Zij zeiden:"O Moessa, of jij werpt, of zijn wij het die het eerst werpen?" Hij zei:"Werpt maar." En toen scheen het hem toe dat hun touwen en hun staven zich door hun tovenarij voortbewogen. Toen voelde Moessa vrees in zich opkomen. Wij (Allah) zeiden:"Vrees niet! Voorwaar, jij zult de overhand krijgen. Werp neer wat in jouw rechterhand is, het zal wat zij wrochtten verslinden. Voorwaar, wat zij wrochtten is slechts een list van een tovenaar. En de tovenaar wint niet, hoe hij het ook doet." Soerat Tha-ha aya 65-69. 
 Soerat Al kafiroen:"Qol yaa ayyoeha Al kaafieroen. Laa a'boedoe maa ta'boedoen. Wa laa antoem 'aabiedoen maa a'boed. Wa laa anaa 'aabiedoen maa a'bbadtoem. Wa laa antoem 'aabiedoena ma a'boed. Lakoem dienoekoem wa lia dien. "Zeg (O Moahmmed):"O ongelovigen. Ik aanbid niet wat jullie aanbidden. En jullie zijn geen aanbidders van wat ik aanbid. En ik zal nooit een aanbidder worden van wat jullie aanbidden. En jullie zullen nooit aanbidders worden van wat ik aanbid. Daarom, voor jullie jullie godsdienst en voor mij mijn godsdienst." Soerat al kafieroen aya 1-6 Het reciteren van Soerat al okhlas en Al mo'awiedatayn (Soerat Al falaq en Annas) drie keer: "qol hoewa Allahoe ah'ad. Allahoe assamad. Lem Yalied wa lem yoelad. Wa lem yakoen lahoe koefoewan ah'ad" "Zeg:"Hij is Allah, de Enige. Allah is de Enige van Wie al het geschapene afhankelijk is. Hij heeft niet verwekt en is niet verwekt. En niet een is aan Hem gelijkwaardig."Soerat Al ikhlaas. "Qol a'oedhoe bierabbie Al falaq. Mien sharrie maa galaq. Wa mien sharrie ghaasiqien iedhaa waqab. Wa mien sharrie annafaathaatie fiel 'oqad. Wa mien sharrie h'aasiedien idha h'assad" Zeg:"Ik zoek bescherming bij de Heer der dageraad. Tegen het kwaad dat Hij geschapen heeft. En tegen het kwaad van de donkere nacht wanneer hij aanbreekt. En tegen het kwaad van hen die op knopen blazen. En tegen het kwaad van jaloerse wanneer deze jaloers is"Soerat Al falaq. "Qol A'oedhoe bierabbie annaas. Maliekie Annaas. Iellahie annaas. Mien sharrie alwaswaas al khannaas. Alladhie yoewaswisoe fie sodoorie annaas. Miena al djiennatie wannaas" "zeg:"Ik zoek bescherming bij de Heer van de mensen. De koning van de mensen. De God van de mensen. Tegen het kwaad van de wegsluipende influisteraar. Degene die in de harten van de mensen influistert. Van de Djinn's en de mensen. Soerat Annas. 
 Het lezen van een paar smeekbeden, zie bij punt 3 Uit het boek, kietaab fatwa wa maqaalaat moetanawie'a van sheikh AbdelAziz ben baaz moge Allah Zijn barmhartigheid op zijn ziel neerdalen Blz 144

----------


## Elmohtazjiba

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> 
> begrijp jij waarom Allah zegt dat Hij 'azeez(machtig), ghafoor(genadig) is in verband tot Zijn woorden over de kennis hebbers en wie dat zijn? [/B]


Niet gedacht dat er een reactie van mij werd verwacht , maar hier is ie dan:

 :Confused:  

Is het een retorische vraag?




> Waarom zegt Allah dat Hij de meest Genadevol is ivm tot Zijn woorden over de kennis hebbers?


zou Allah niet uit Genade, mensen kennis hebben geschonken..net zoals Hij uit Barmhartigheid en Genade Boodschapper zond voor de mens.

Ik wacht je antwoord af

----------


## Elmohtazjiba

overgens weet ik ook niet wat je hiermee wilt zeggen 




> De tijd waarop je je bericht verzond was 23:11, hoofdstuk 23 is surat al mu'minoon... "zij die veilig en zeker zijn in geloof".


Onderaan je post las ik de woorden over kennis, "zij die van Allah beducht zijn ("vrezen") van Zijn dienaren dat zijn de kennis hebbers, waarlijk Allah is machtig en genadig"
[/quote]

Gayr inshaALlah

----------

